

Software engineers will be obsolete by 2060 - yla92
https://medium.com/@dtauerbach/software-engineers-will-be-obsolete-by-2060-2a214fdf9737

======
snambi
Actually software engineering as we know it will be extinct in 30 years. For
example, the software engineering that existed in 1980s is completely obsolete
today. The kind of software engineering that I did in the 90s, is gone today.

------
bbali
More likely software programming as we know today will no longer exist in
another 30 years.

